# Death by Ham.



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2016)

I know that everything is bad for you and I do generally avoid processed foods,  BUT.....
For lunch today I started to carve into a whole Serrano ham.  I did manage to carve some paper thin slices which we ate with a platter of crudites and various dips.   Very yummy, and there's plenty of ham left.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I know that everything is bad for you and I do generally avoid processed foods,  BUT.....
> For lunch today I started to carve into a whole Serrano ham.  I did manage to carve some paper thin slices which we ate with a platter of crudites and various dips.   Very yummy, and there's plenty of ham left.



I've got the mustard.  Be right over.


----------



## Redd (May 8, 2016)

Every once in awhile you just have to indulge in something not so good for you but soooo good.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

If you eat healthily the majority of the time, I think it's okay to have something not-so-healthy occasionally.  I certainly do!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2016)

Not sure about tonight's dinner either, but I haven't cooked this one in along time...
Chicken which first sealed in a hot pan, then cooked breast down in cider (the alcholic sort) with celery, onions and apples (this ensures that the meat is very moist).  When cooked, the sauce is thickened with cream.  I usually serve it by slicing the breast meat and serving it with the sauce, creamed potato and a green vegetable.  I have some V.good English wine in the cellar (cupboard under the stairs), so perhaps a bottle of that.
This is the best day so far this year, and perhaps the sun's gone to my head!

It's OK, we'll be good for the rest of the week and the ham will last for quite a while.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Sounds yummy, Capt!  It was cloudy here earlier but now sunny and the next 3 days are to be warm and sunny.


----------



## Guitarist (May 8, 2016)

Ham it up, Capt!  Enjoy!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 8, 2016)

Some of my food likes & dislikes were formed during what I call 'near death experiences', when I was 12-14 around Xmas I contracted the flu, really bad case.  Watching TV an ad came on for canned ham.  You know the gelatin packed one.  I watched it got nauseated, upchucked & to this day ham is a choice I never make willingly.  It was the same time I developed an averison to oatmeal (luckily I got over that).  5 years ago I had a major setback & somehow I associated it with bacon.  I'm ok now not having a BLT as my favorite sandwich.  Still brings back memories.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2016)

Love the title of this thread almost as much as ham.  :lol:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 8, 2016)

I love ham but I think I enjoy the leftovers even more than the ham itself. I have so many recipes for left over ham, and the bone goes in split pea soup.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2016)

Only thing better would be death by chocolate!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Only thing better would be death by chocolate!



Yea!  I plan to die from a chocolate overdose!


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2016)

Annie, in our town we have a tiny shop where Europeans make authentic handmade Belgian chocolates. Gaaaah!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, in our town we have a tiny shop where Europeans make authentic handmade Belgian chocolates. Gaaaah!



Mmmm!  I'm ready to go back to that Belgian chocolate place in Thailand!  Or back to Bruges!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I know that everything is bad for you and I do generally avoid processed foods,  BUT.....
> For lunch today I started to carve into a whole Serrano ham.  I did manage to carve some paper thin slices which we ate with a platter of crudites and various dips.   Very yummy, and there's plenty of ham left.



I think there are things far more deadly Capt!   I love a good ham, we'll usually bake a half ham a couple of times a year and eat leftover slices with crackers like Finn Crisp and cheese like Danish Havarti or Gouda.  Don't know if I've ever had a Serrano ham.  I've heard of Berkshire pigs, wouldn't mind trying a ham or baon from them in the future.  I do use some leftover ham at times for split peas or Great Northern beans, but don't use the bone anymore, too fatty.


----------



## Underock1 (May 8, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I know that everything is bad for you and I do generally avoid processed foods,  BUT.....
> For lunch today I started to carve into a whole Serrano ham.  I did manage to carve some paper thin slices which we ate with a platter of crudites and various dips.   Very yummy, and there's plenty of ham left.



Don't you read your own tag line?  artytime:


----------



## WhatInThe (May 14, 2016)

Ham seems to be the new spam. I like a good Tavern ham myself. Sometime I'll cook older ham in bacon grease and have a bacon, ham and cheese, sometimes I throw in some scrambled eggs.


----------

